# Bringing a Cat to the UK



## missy2442 (Apr 5, 2012)

Am flying one way to the UK from Canada and want to bring my cat. I am noticing that the only option for this is through separate Air Cargo vs baggage compartment on my same flight. 

Does anyone know of the best way to do this? British Airways charges $1000! 

Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you asked your vet? They usually know the best and least expensive transport methods for pets going to the UK, and can usually also help with DEFRA requirements.

Speaking of DEFRA, have you looked all this over regarding bringing pets to the UK?

Travelling with pets « Defra


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

missy2442 said:


> Am flying one way to the UK from Canada and want to bring my cat. I am noticing that the only option for this is through separate Air Cargo vs baggage compartment on my same flight.
> 
> Does anyone know of the best way to do this? British Airways charges $1000!
> 
> ...


Do you think this is a good idea? You are going to the UK on a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa and have been asking about rentals in London.

You might be having to move around or be somewhat flexible until you find a place to live and a job, so having to take a cat with you might be both distressing to you and the cat. Plus, you will find that you have fewer places to rent with a pet in tow.

Have you considered flying the cat over once you are settled?


----------



## missy2442 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have advised with my vet and have all the paper work and vaccinations completed as per policy. They were unable to give any insights into transportation.

Yes, of course I will be bringing her over once I am settled which will be as soon as the apartment is found. While I am going in with a youth mobility visa, the company I am going there to work for plans on making the sponsorship arrangements for me to stay long term. The youth visa simply gets me there quickly and easily vs the long term process.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

missy2442 said:


> I have advised with my vet and have all the paper work and vaccinations completed as per policy. They were unable to give any insights into transportation.
> 
> Yes, of course I will be bringing her over once I am settled which will be as soon as the apartment is found. While I am going in with a youth mobility visa, the company I am going there to work for plans on making the sponsorship arrangements for me to stay long term. The youth visa simply gets me there quickly and easily vs the long term process.


You cannot switch out of YMS visa to sponsored work under points-based system (Tier 2). You must return home to Canada and apply for a new visa there.

_While you are in the UK under the youth mobility scheme, *you cannot switch into any other category of the points-based system *or into a visitor route. When your visa expires at the end of the 24 months, you cannot extend your stay._
UK Border Agency | Conditions of your stay


----------



## missy2442 (Apr 5, 2012)

Appreciate your message on the guidelines. I work for a global company so coming back to Toronto while applying for the new visa isn't a problem. They are well aware of the guidelines so I am not worried about that. We have gone through all of these details. 

What I am seeking are options relating to bringing my cat over.


----------



## Canuck10 (Dec 25, 2011)

There is only one way to bring dogs/cats into UK and that's thru an approved route in cargo hold only and yes it's ridiculously expensive!!

You seem to have all the necessary paperwork in order and I'm sure you are aware that you need a vet at CFIA to sign off once your vet has completed the forms. One thing to keep in mind is the kennel size and specifications. I'm told "they" are very strict on that.

My daughter and I are moving from Edmonton to UK and are bringing our 4 dogs and 2 cats. Needless to say I have researched the process and requirements extensively and have spoken with Air Canada, James Cargo, DEFRA, and CFIA 

"no pet left behind"!! is my motto. 

Good luck with your move. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## LVB (Apr 1, 2012)

Im going to be bringing my puppy with me to the uk from the usa. can you tell my if the third country health certificate is the same as an international health certificate?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

LVB said:


> Im going to be bringing my puppy with me to the uk from the usa. can you tell my if the third country health certificate is the same as an international health certificate?


Have you checked the DEFRA page to make sure your dog has everything in order? US vets (most) can help you with the paperwork, and making sure your pup is sorted for chipping, etc.

Travelling with pets « Defra


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

missy2442 said:


> Am flying one way to the UK from Canada and want to bring my cat. I am noticing that the only option for this is through separate Air Cargo vs baggage compartment on my same flight.
> 
> Does anyone know of the best way to do this? British Airways charges $1000!
> 
> ...


Sadly for you, that really is the only option. And $1000 is probably going to be the same general price for all of the airlines. Some of them charge based on kennel size, some of them based on weight. When you are shopping around, make sure to ask what is included in the price. Some of them give you one price up front, some of them give you a price, but there are additional charges on landing, some of them include any customs/duty fees in the price as well, some do not. I paid about $1600 in total for flights and handling fees for my Jack Russell in November, and he is about the size of a large cat, though a bit taller. And make sure when you're getting quotes you have the size of the kennel on hand, and make sure it is the correct size. I called to get quotes guessing at the size kennel I would need. When I called using the actual dimensions, which were only about an inch different each way, the price went up $300.

I opted to leave my dog with my mother until I was settled. Some airlines charge more for unaccompanied pets, some do not. Virgin charged the same for pets, regardless of whether they flew on your flight, or you met them at the animal reception center. DEFRA has some great information on their website, including approved routes and carriers, and all of the airlines that carry animals will have similar information about the process and their services. As I shipped from the US, the USDA also had a lot of great information, and I'm sure there is a similar service in Canada. 

Based on the cost, as you are not moving permanently, in your position I would see if a family member would be willing to care for the cat until you returned. But I understand that is not what you want to do, but I would wait to bring the cat over until you are settled and have a place to live that will let you have the cat. I couldn't book my dog's flight until 2 weeks before the flight anyway. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

LVB said:


> Im going to be bringing my puppy with me to the uk from the usa. can you tell my if the third country health certificate is the same as an international health certificate?


Third Country Health certificate is probably what most of the vets think of when you ask about the international health certificate, but the two are a bit different and you will need both pieces of paperwork. 

The third party health certificate is what your vet will fill out with dates of microchipping, vaccinations, blood tests (If necessary), and tick/tapeworm treatment. You will also need this endorsed by the USDA. 

The international health certificate is required by the airline and is basically a "fit to fly" certificate.

Make sure you have a USDA approved vet filling everything out. You can do this just by asking your vet if they are approved/certified. If they are approved, they should have some idea about the procedures. The airlines that fly pets internationally are also well versed on the rules and procedures. I used Virgin, and they emailed me a whole pack of information and forms and went over everything with my mother at check in (I was already in the UK) to make sure everything was in order.

There are a few other threads dealing with shipping pets, and I've posted about my own experiences in one or two of those, so have a search. Also, DEFRA and the USDA have tons of information on their websites.


----------



## thebcs (Dec 31, 2011)

We used a consultant in Portland, OR, who helped with the paperwork and organization, which was quite complicated two years ago, but it somewhat easier now. Continental Airlines is very good, as they offloaded the pets on the east coast (we were flying out of Seattle) and cleaned the crates and watered and checked out the pets.
When we were first getting info about shipping the pets (dog and 2 cats) a travel agent advised us, "They have cats in England, you know." Obviously not a pet owner!


----------



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

Are there consultants or someone to transport pets? I am too a cat owner.. i have two cuties! I've had them for a very long time 14 and 12 years. I do want to take them to England with me. I know my husband has cats too. he's fine with me bringing them, even though it will upset the power triangle of his cats. hehe. I know about the microchip and shots. I guess i'm worried about getting them there in one piece and not sick. I guess i've seen or read too many horror stories of pets on flights not being cared for or dying  I'll sit in the cargo hold with them if they'll let me! I remember there is a service in the states that travels transporting animals and pets but they are in states only I think. Is there anyone like that for international? 

Is the flight charge from BA per pet? or just a flat fee? Do they require certain types of kennels? I think i'd get new ones for the flight anyways but still! I"ll look into it more deeply.


----------



## sdunnaway (May 28, 2010)

The flight charge on BA is per pet and per the weight and dimensions of the pets carrier. You will need to contact UKBA to get the requirements for pets carriers as they are quite strict on this. If the cats have already completed the microchip, rabies test, quarantine time and you have all of the paperwork needed you can book them on a BA approved route. Keep in mind BA only allows you to book them 14days prior to departure. BA did a fantastic job with my kitty when he flew over and the staff at the cargo center were great with him! One other thing to keep in mind, if you are flying a different airline than the pets make sure you allow enough time as BA requires you check the pet in no later than 4 hours prior to their flight.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I am taking my dog to the UK in June and opted to use a Pet Relocator to ease the process. They will make all the arrangements and pick up your pet, board them if necessary or if there are flight delays, meet them off the flight and can deliver them to the new residence if you don't want to wait around the airport for possibly hours on end. It's pricey but well worth it to me to not have to worry about my dog as well as the rest of the family. I used petrelocation.com. There are lots of testimonials on the website. You often can"t get the animal on the same flight as yourself as the pet flights can only be booked within two weeks of the flight, whereas the person's flight is usually booked weeks, or even months, in advance.


----------



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

I called British Airways today about my kitties. The estimate for two cats with the dimensions she gave me for cats (rough estimate for size) was about $1575 I think. There is a Heat Embargo in place from where I am until October 21  So i can't bring my girls with me in July. I might have to come back for them later, maybe november. I definitely don't want to stay here until then! especially when my visa will probably be valid in July. (Dimensions for the cage is on my desk at work) And it's more for bigger space. 

She also said as long as you follow the DARPA guidelines, you should be fine with getting pets over.


----------

